# Physician Fee Schedule



## codelady (Oct 27, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to the link on CMS website for the Physician Fee Schedule.  

Thanks for your help.  

Margaret


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFee...scending&itemID=CMS1218948&intNumPerPage=2000

To the left *PFS Relative Value Files*

Select *RVU09AR * under the downloads (select 2009 on your drop down key)


----------



## den71ice (Oct 29, 2009)

I am actually looking for a list of CMS approved CPT codes that can only be performed in the office setting.  Is this something you can lead me to, a link perhaps?

Thanks so much, 
Denice, RHIT, CPC-H


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not aware of a list such as this.  There is an "inpatient only" list but I haven't seen a list for "CMS approved CPT codes that can only be performed in the *office setting*".

You could check with the physician fee schedule and determine if the service could be performed as an outpatient/office setting by reviewing to see if there is a "non-facility" fee shedule assigned to the code.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp


Anyone know of a office setting list?


----------



## den71ice (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you, as I thought there was no such a list.  This is due in part to the 2007 ASC change in payment methology.  I just need confirmation for my employer.  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Joette (Nov 9, 2009)

*ASC office-based only codes*

The Outpatient Hospital/ASC Rule does identify office-based codes. In Addendum AA they have a P2 or P3 indicator. These are surgical codes that if performed in an ASC will be paid as being performed in the office. They will not be eligible for a facility payment. CMS added six new office-based procedures to the list for 2010. They are CPT codes 15852, 19105, 20555, 36420, 50386, and 57022. See the final rule on CMS website for a complete discussion of the office-based codes for ASC.


----------



## coder1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Do anyone know when the 2010 physican fee schedule will be posted for view?


----------



## hardtail58 (Nov 13, 2009)

You also need to have a "Zip" program to open this file.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 20, 2009)

coder1 said:


> Do anyone know when the 2010 physican fee schedule will be posted for view?




http://www.cms.hhs.gov/apps/ama/license.asp?file=/physicianfeesched/downloads/RVU10AR.zip

Open the PPRRVU10 Excel Spreadsheet


----------



## Kathy615 (Dec 17, 2009)

*2010 mediciare fee schedule*

Iam unable to get to the 2010 Medicare from this link.  Can someone help?  Really, does it always have to be this difficult.  Thanks


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 17, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Iam unable to get to the 2010 Medicare from this link.  Can someone help?  Really, does it always have to be this difficult.  Thanks



Your local carrier should post a link to it on their website. My carrier is Cahaba, and it's very easy to get to.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 18, 2009)

I am able to view the 2010 MPFS from Nordian's website so depending on what Medicare Jurisdiction you are in you might be able to get it from there website.


----------

